# Please Help - Fingers burning from handling chilis



## Clienta (Apr 20, 2007)

Help!  I cleaned a bunch of serrano chili's for a dish tonight, and they were unusually hot.  My fingers are burning.  I have been soaking them in milk, which helps temporarily, but then when I take them out they continue burning.  Any suggestions?  (As dictated to DH)


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 20, 2007)

Try rubbing with vinegar.  The heat in the peppers is an alkalai and the acidic vinegar will neutralize it.


----------



## 2belucile (Apr 21, 2007)

To Clienta - Once I saw this treatment with one little girl that had chewed a lot of serrano chilies:  her mother rubbed her mouth and hands with a fresh mexican tortilla.  If you dont have one at hand, try cornmeal mixed with a little water.  Hope this help


----------



## 2belucile (Apr 21, 2007)

Clienta, the fresh tortilla or the mixture of boiled and cooled cornmeal paste are APPLIED or LIGHTLY PRESSED over the area, to absorb the heat of the chilies.
Next time you clean chilies, use rubber gloves to avoid the burning.


----------



## PytnPlace (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh CLienta,  I wish I knew the solution as this happened to me about 15 years ago and I remember is as if it was yesterday.  I went to bed with a bowl of icewater and kept my hands in that bowl all night.  Now I ALWAYS where gloves when I work with hot peppers.  Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 21, 2007)

What ever you do do not touch your eyes or your nose it can make them sting also.


----------



## Clienta (Apr 21, 2007)

*Thank you all!*

I usually wear gloves but couldn't find any. Big mistake! I tried vinegar, clorax cleanup, oil, milk, alcohol & ice water and I took two benadryl. I then lathered them up with lanolin & put socks on my hands so I wouldn't accidentily touch my face while sleeping. Everything seemed to give a little relief while soaking but when I went to bed my hands were still HOT! I think the benadryl helped, I fell asleep & two hours later they were slightly warm but not uncomfortable. I appreciate your replies! Don't worry I will not try this again.


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 21, 2007)

Clienta said:
			
		

> I usually wear gloves but couldn't find any. Big mistake! I tried vinegar, clorax cleanup, oil, milk, alcohol & ice water and I took two benadryl. I then lathered them up with lanolin & put socks on my hands so I wouldn't accidentily touch my face while sleeping. Everything seemed to give a little relief while soaking but when I went to bed my hands were still HOT! I think the benadryl helped, I fell asleep & two hours later they were slightly warm but not uncomfortable. I appreciate your replies! Don't worry I will not try this again.


 
The benadryl was a very good idea.  Some of the other things were very dangerous.  You treat this as a chemical burn.  You go to the ER.  Never chance anything as important as your hands.


----------



## amber (Apr 21, 2007)

I cannot add more than what the others have mentioned.  I was wondering if the clorox cleanup contains bleach, which may have further burned your hands? Maybe vaseline would help?


----------



## turtledove (Apr 21, 2007)

Vaseline on a burn is a big no-no!!! It will hold the heat in. Sometimes a paste made of cool water and baking soda will work for this type of burn on your hands.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm wodering if soaking your hands in an Indian  type raita sauce (the sauce made of yogurt and cucumbers) that they give you to accompany spicy pepper dishes would help??  I know the tongue is considered a mucous membrane but could the yogurt/cucumber sauce also draw some of the "heat' away from the fingers?


----------



## turtledove (Apr 21, 2007)

That is a good idea and I think it would work pretty well!


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 22, 2007)

I am thinking that consuming serrano chili's might not be so good (cook and especially raw).  Maybe they were only meant for poison dart blow guns!!! You might not die but you would be looking for a bed of quicksand to soak the pain & suffering.  In George of the Jungle, they always aim for the neck!!!


----------

